# Wochenendtripp Niederlande



## englpower (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte mit 2Freunden gegen Mai ein verlängertes Wochenende in den Niederlande zum Angeln planen.
Ich suche ein schönes gewäser, am liebnsten wäre mir ein See an dem es eine kleine hütte zu mieten gibt. Wir brauchen keinen komfort. Wir wollen den Tag über fischen und bräuchten sie lediglich zum übernachten.
Hat jemeand von euch einen Tipp wo ich sowas finde oder hat vieleicht jemand schon selbst einen solchen Außflug unternommen? Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## krauthi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtripp Niederlande*

gegen Mai ist in Holland noch schonzeit   und es darf nur bedingt  geangelt werden (zb Friedfisch )

du  solltest  schon erwähnen  worauf ihr angeln wollt


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtripp Niederlande*

Hi,
hier www.Leukermeer.nl könnt ihr euch Chalets mieten oder auch zelten , der Campingplatz liegt direkt an 2 Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Kark (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtripp Niederlande*



krauthi schrieb:


> gegen Mai ist in Holland noch schonzeit   und es darf nur bedingt  geangelt werden (zb Friedfisch )
> 
> du  solltest  schon erwähnen  worauf ihr angeln wollt



Man sollte noch erwähnen das in Holland Schonzeit = landesweites Kunstköderverbot ist. Dieses Verbot gilt bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai. Der Hecht ist aber erst ab Juli offen.


----------

